
Reducing our API latency by making reverse DNS lookups fast (2019) - coderholic
https://blog.ipinfo.io/reducing-ipinfo-io-api-latency-50x-by-making-rdns-lookups-blazingly-fast-5200d0289024
======
coderholic
This was some fun work, and the results were even more promising that we'd
expected.

If anything isn't clear from the post of if you have any questions I'd love to
answer then!

Ben - Founder, IPinfo.io

~~~
chelmzy
Just wanted to say thank you for putting out such a great product. I recently
used the freely available information on ipinfo to help with a security
investigation. I will definitely be picking up a subscription!

~~~
coderholic
Thanks Chelmzy! We have a few data "modules" launching soon with a security
focus, including abuse contact details, VPN detection, and full IP whois
details. If you'd like to get early access and trial any of them (or if you've
got ideas of other IP related data sets that'd be useful for your use case, or
of any product feedback) let me know - ben@ipinfo.io

